# Random Thoughts



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Much like the "Random Song" topic, this is basically the same concept, only you blurt out what's on your mind. Hope you'll find this topic just as fun...

My random thought for the day:

Work blows immensely and I want to go home. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You seem to be the start-up queen....another favorite thread started by Kate??? Who knows....at least you make my name look good around here!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Kate,

My problem is I think too much - that and I'm nosey as all hell!  :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahaha must be the name. I'm the same way.

Like, I'm the kid that used to find all her presents, unwrap them, re-wrap them and then act surprised on Christmas...hahaha...


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

What's on my mind? I am wondering whether to get my daughter a guinea pig for Christmas. Anyone ever had one?


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

female p.o. @ Fri Dec 10 said:


> What's on my mind? I am wondering whether to get my daughter a guinea pig for Christmas. Anyone ever had one?


I had a hamster...I'm sure they're pretty close in regards to keeping them....Make sure she'll be ok with feeding(including water) everyday. Also, make sure she is willing to clean to cage every 1-2 weeks (depending on the smell). It's actually a pretty expensive pet, honestly, I ended up killing mine because I got bored with it. I just stopped feeding it. I was like 11. I think my sister buried mine and hers in the backyard...who knows.

But it was fun at first.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Was your sister's hamster dead too before she buried it????

Hmmm... random thought...

Uhhh... I can't really say right now what I'm thinking in print, so just know that I'm thinking about something I can't say on here.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My sisters hamster died the day before mine  What a coincidence!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

My random thought...i don't want to go to this stupid campus wide holiday party. i would much rather they just let us go home early instead of making me go over there.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

female p.o.: get a Ferret...I was picking up a six-pack of cats for my rottie today and had the opportunity to meet a ferret. It was great, and know what? No mice/rats/cats or rotties will be invading your house! Just give them a "litter-maid" and if you forget to feed them...they'll forage for themselves!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I Never Drink Water; Fish Fu#% In It....*


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I got a new cell phone and wanted all the latest toys like camera/radio/color screen...its got so much stuff and its so small the battery dies in an hour :evil:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dane @ Fri Dec 10 2004 said:


> Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?


Glues or adhesives tend to work in one of couple of basic ways:

Some work by "drying" out (in fact the solvent evaporates, concentrating the chemicals). 
Some work by reacting chemically with the air (oxidation) to change the chemicals into adhesives. 
When they're inside the tube the solvent can't evaporate, nor can the air get to the chemicals, so until they come out, they won't stick. :idea: :lol:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

* Why doesn't anyone ever use the chat room? :?: 

* Where's the pics sections with the members here on the forum? Ok, ok, I know there isn't one, but it would be nice to get one started. 8) 

* Why is my PM box always empty? :roll:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

A friend of mine had 2 ferrets , her house smelled like piss.... but thanks for the suggestion. I think I might just forget it, if it got loose the dog would eat it and I don't want to be the one to clean that up.......


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

female p.o. @ Fri Dec 10 said:


> A friend of mine had 2 ferrets , her house smelled like piss.... but thanks for the suggestion. I think I might just forget it, if it got loose the dog would eat it and I don't want to be the one to clean that up.......


God, those things are nasty critters. I skeeve them so bad. :shock:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*


dcs2244 @ Fri Dec 10 said:



female p.o.: get a Ferret...I was picking up a six-pack of cats for my rottie today and had the opportunity to meet a ferret. It was great, and know what? No mice/rats/cats or rotties will be invading your house! Just give them a "litter-maid" and if you forget to feed them...they'll forage for themselves! 

Click to expand...

I knew you were a fellow cat "hater"... God Love ya baby!*


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

kateykakes @ Fri Dec 10 said:


> * Why doesn't anyone ever use the chat room? :?:
> 
> * Where's the pics sections with the members here on the forum? Ok, ok, I know there isn't one, but it would be nice to get one started. 8)
> 
> * Why is my PM box always empty? :roll:


Post your pics and maybe your pm box will fill up.......or then again. :lol:


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

* I wonder if I could fit a cat, a ferret, a hampster, and a guinea pig in my microwave??? * :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I better win the lottery tonight. I'm dying for a vacation!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It takes a big man to cry, but it takes a bigger man to laugh at that man.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

When I was growing up I wanted to be a starting middle linebacker for the Chicago Bears, now with Brian Urlacher out on injury this could be my big chance


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

When I was a youngster, I worked "fast-food", a McD's configuration...we used to catch horse flies and put them in this new gismo called a microwave...pretty cool, they'd fly around and then land...quiver...and EXPLODE! Then we made your roast beef sandwich. :twisted:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

As I am waiting for the dryer I wonder why does it have to take an hour to dry clothes but a breif second to get them wet?

just another hour before stm is " in da club" :baby01: :naughty: :rock: :BNANA: unk:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

stm4710 @ Sun Dec 12 said:


> As I am waiting for the dryer I wonder why does it have to take an hour to dry clothes but a breif second to get them wet?


As Gil turned this into a Q/A forum...Clothes function like a sponge rapidly absorbing all liquids they are in contact with by displacing the air that was between the fibers and replacing it with liquid until saturated. If you dryer was to displace the water with a high velocity air flow, clothes would dry almost instantly! A dryer works by evaporating the water however and since clothes are easily damaged by high heat the ambient temperate inside the dryer must be kept relatively low hence the long drying period!

DCS, I wish I thought of micro-flys in my food service days, most our our fun was shrinking plastic in the fryer


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

My thought for the night after just getting home from being " in da club " : 
Where were all the single blonds and brunettes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was about a 6:1 ration of men to women.  Not good hunting conditions since 2/3rds had thier boyfriends with them. :roll: 

Although one chick asked me to have a drink with her, I just had one of those $7 Cokes cause there was no one to talk too. 
Yeah.......thats right Coke....I am in college and I dont drink. :innocent: 
Mainly cause I have no pertnent interests in getting drunk, im too young( even though they dont card), my department would probally get "the big one " tonight and with my luck VOR would be where I least expect him. :twisted: :twisted: :lol: 

Ok enough of my ramblings for the evening.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I hate Algebra

Posted Sun 12 Dec, 2004:



stm4710 @ Sun 12 Dec said:


> ......It was about a 6:1 ration of men to women.  ........ I just had one of those $7 Cokes.........even though they dont card)


sounds to me like "da club" is a strip joint (j/k)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

stm4710 @ 12 Dec 2004 01:22 said:


> My thought for the night after just getting home from being " in da club " :
> Where were all the single blonds and brunettes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What, you got something against redheads???



> It was about a 6:1 ration of men to women.


 :shock: WHERE IS THIS PLACE??? I need to know!



> Although one chick asked me to have a drink with her, I just had one of those $7 Cokes cause there was no one to talk too.


Oh... that explains it. Definitely a boobie bar. Isn't that how they start you out to get you to pay for a lap dance? :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> What, you got something against redheads???


They scratch! :shock:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

The Eagles better win this game tonight...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Like my new avatar? It kicks ass. But I can't see it! :lol: That's more my style than Dirty Harry anyway. :wink:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Sgt.,

I can make your avatar bigger if you want, but the bigger it gets, the blurrier it looks. I could PM you the pics if you want to see how they turned out at 70x70, 80x80, 90x90, and 100x100. 

As a matter of fact, I can send you a program (freebie) so you can resize pics yourself if you'd like. I'm sure there's a way to make the pic less blurry with the options given in the program, but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Random thought for today:
Why do I attract the wierdo's!!!!!!!!!! 
On calls all the time, people ( mainly whackers--no hot redheads yet) feel the need to cross the fire line and come up to ME for infomation or they say "hey whats really going on".......as the building behind me is shooting flames 50 feet into the air and there are 30 fire trucks with 100 firefighters running around etc etc.. :roll: 

This summer we did a "inservice drill" to Domino's. We were just in our old 1986 Chevy with just a blue light bar and the department name. Some guy (shady looking charicter too ) walks up to ME sitting in officers seat and ask's if Domino's on fire....... :wm: 

A couple saturdays ago, a guy was holding himself up in a building. MSP landed thier chopper. As it was landing, I was standing next to our rescue in the stageing area and a guy with 3-4 radios on his belt asks ME whats going on and if I know a Lynn firefighter that retired 20 years ago. :roll: 



Why me?? Is there something about me????? :wm:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Confucious say man with hand in pocket feel cocky.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok my thoughts are:

I go home in a few hours and i am going to put a serious dent in the global cow population. i haven't had any cow in a year.

I like red heads.. they are fun!  :wink: 

I can't wait to go to a boobie bar... any1 interested in going? :wink: 

I'm not at all looking forward to the next 18 hours of flying! :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

kateykakes said:


> Sgt.,
> 
> I can make your avatar bigger if you want, but the bigger it gets, the blurrier it looks. I could PM you the pics if you want to see how they turned out at 70x70, 80x80, 90x90, and 100x100.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I can send you a program (freebie) so you can resize pics yourself if you'd like. I'm sure there's a way to make the pic less blurry with the options given in the program, but I haven't figured it out yet.


Thanks Kate, I think I can make it 100x100 max to fit in here, if you have time, go ahead an pm them to me.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

My thoughts of the day:

Boy I had fun at the Patriots game on Sunday...

and, I wish she would let me take it a step further... :shock:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If the USA PATRIOT Act gives the goverment so much power why the hell isn't Micheal Moore in jail yet?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: re: Random Thoughts*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Confucious also say man who go to bed with itchie bum, wake up with smelly finger.


 :shock: That happens to me all the time.

My newest random thought is: If I started counting now and didn't stop for the rest of my life, what number would I get to at the moment of my death?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmmm probally 200.... cause then a Zales or DeBeers commerical will come on or the phone will ring. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone wanna take a field trip to Scenic Montreal. Visit a few of my friends on St. Catherines St. :lol: :lol: 


Scott :santa:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thoughts*



SAPD said:


> Anyone wanna take a field trip to Scenic Montreal. Visit a few of my friends on St. Catherines St. :lol: :lol:


I'm game!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

STM,

Where are you going that there aren't any single girls? I'm a married man, but my wife and I, or friends and I hit the clubs probably twice a week, and there's definatley no shortage. You need to go to the right place buddy!


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

Why do you say "HEADS UP" when they want you to duck ?!!?!?


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

If a man says something and a woman isn't there to hear it...Is it still wrong???


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes. :?


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

You drink all night long.............and wake up thirsty.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I want to know why it takes so long for the state to process test scores! Especially when there are only 400 people left taking a test on SCANTRON paper! It should take 5 minutes.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Man who walks through airport gate sideways is going to Bangkok...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If your great-aunt had testicles...would she be your great-uncle? :?


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't want to go to work. I'm too tired.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ride in the front of the bus and you will get there faster.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Aww come on man, you're not _really _going to arrest me, are you? <clink> <clink>


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Why is it everyone arrested is always innocent


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thoughts*



Ranger2 said:


> Why is it everyone arrested is always innocent


They are, until proven guilty in a court of law.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I hate insomina. I'm tired and I want to sleep. Any remedies/cures/suggestions that don't involve OTC drugs? ( or illegal ones for that matter :shock: )


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thoughts*



kateykakes said:


> I hate insomina. I'm tired and I want to sleep. Any remedies/cures/suggestions that don't involve OTC drugs? ( or illegal ones for that matter :shock: )


Have you tried yoga? Or reverse psychology? Try to stay awake instead of trying to sleep. Ever notice when you want to stay awake, you fall asleep? Just some thoughts for the drugless, and best, approach. :wink:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Haven't tried yoga, but I should. Usually I just lay in bed and toss and turn....

Thanks, Sgt.


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

Random thought: I need ten posts to play in the game section. :roll:


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Wish I could remember what turnned the "career" into a "job".
Maybe I could change it back! :crazy:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="64522 said:


> Why is it it so hard for an EX to understand 2 simple little word. IT's Over. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Because ex's are psychos.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Obviously you are a lucky lucky man :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

USMCMP5811";p="64522 said:


> Why is it it so hard for an EX to understand 2 simple little word. IT's Over. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Because they haven't seen you with me yet. :lol:

(kidding, kidding people...)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't forget "Never make a pretty women your wife..." Gotta go for the ugly ones...or at least the not so good looking ones  That's how I got caught :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Awww...that was smooth!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thoughts*



USMCMP5811";p="49221 said:


> Just remember... Friendly fire, isn't.......


Aw the murphy's laws of combat. my daily contribution:
"Teamwork is essential; it gives the enemy other people to shoot at." :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My random thought:

What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Random thought:

"Some days you're the dog, some days you're the hydrant"


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Sometimes you eat the bear; sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

...sometimes you feel like a nut....sometimes you don't.

B:


----------



## revtrent (Feb 17, 2005)

I guess Ted Kennedy likes things balanced.

On one hand, he does everything he can to undermine our National Security with his Left-Wing policies on illegal immigrants and border control.

On the other hand, he appears with the Junior US Senator, State Senator, and Governor to tell my co-workers and I how much he loves Otis why we are such an important part of a strong National Defense.

This is the equivalent to your police departments giving away free booze, just so you have intoxicated drivers to arrest later. Like I said before, at least this is the first time his drunken-ass appears balanced.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 29, 2004)

why isn't the number 11 called onety-one ......? (22, 33, 44,..)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Jasper";p="65569 said:


> why isn't the number 11 called onety-one ......? (22, 33, 44,..)


*eleven* 
O.E. endleofan, lit. "one left" (over ten), from P.Gmc. *ainlif- (cf. Goth. ain-lif), a compound of *ain "one" + PIE *leikw- "leave, remain" (cf. Gk. leipein "to leave behind;" see relinquish). Viking survivors who escaped an Anglo-Saxon victory were daroþa laf "the leavings of spears," while hamora laf "the leavings of hammers" was an O.E. kenning for "swords" (both from "The Battle of Brunanburgh"). Eng. twelve reflects the same formation; outside Gmc. the only instance of this formation is in Lith., which uses it all the way to 19 (vienio-lika "eleven," dvy-lika "twelve," try-lika "thirteen," keturio-lika "fourteen," etc.) Phrase eleventh hour is from Matthew xx:1-16.

*twelve* 
O.E. twelf, lit. "two left" (over ten), from P.Gmc. *twa-lif-, a compound of the root of two + *lif-, root of the verb leave (see eleven). Cf. O.S. twelif, O.N. tolf, O.Fris. twelef, M.Du. twalef, Du. twaalf, O.H.G. zwelif, Ger. zwölf, Goth. twalif. Outside Gmc., an analogous formation is Lith. drylika, with second element -lika "left over."

*-ty (1)* 
suffix representing "ten" in cardinal numbers (sixty, seventy, etc.), from O.E. -tig, from a Gmc. root (cf. Du. -tig, O.Fris. -tich, O.N. -tigr, O.H.G. -zig, -zug, Ger. -zig) that existed as a distinct word in Gothic tigjus, O.N. tigir "tens, decades." English, like many other Germanic languages, retains traces of a base-12 number system. The most obvious instance is eleven and twelve which ought to be the first two numbers of the "teens" series. Their Old English forms, enleofan and twel(eo)f(an), are more transparent: "leave one" and "leave two." Old English also had hund endleofantig for "110" and hund twelftig for "120." One hundred was hund teantig. The -tig formation ran through 12 cycles, and could have bequeathed us numbers *eleventy ("110") and *twelfty ("120") had it endured, but already during the O.E. period it was being obscured. O.N. used hundrað for "120" and þusend for "1,200." Tvauhundrað was "240" and þriuhundrað was "360." Older Germanic legal texts distinguished a "common hundred" (100) from a "great hundred" (120). This duodecimal system, according to one authority, is "perhaps due to contact with Babylonia."


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You calling me a whore again? :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

OMG! I was only trying to help! Just because I happened to have that information stored in this delicious cranium of mine and typed out all that information from pure memory, that's no reason for anyone to imply anything...! :lol:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

40 THINGS YOU MIGHT NOT KNOW 

1. Money isn't made out of paper; it's made out of cotton. 

2. The 57 on Heinz ketchup bottle represents the varieties of pickles 
the company once had. 

3. Your stomach produces a new layer of mucus every two weeks - 
otherwise it will digest itself. 

4. The Declaration of Independence was written on hemp paper. 

5. The dot over the letter 'i' is called a "tittle". 

6. A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and 
down continuously from the bottom of the glass to the top. 

7. Susan Lucci is the daughter of Phyllis Diller. 

8. A duck's quack doesn't echo ... no one knows why. 

9. 40% of McDonald's profits come from the sales of Happy Meals. 

10. Every person has a unique tongue print. 

11. 315 entries in Webster's 1996 Dictionary were misspelled. 

12. The 'spot' on 7UP comes from its inventor who had red eyes. He was albino. 

13. On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily. 

14. During the chariot scene in 'Ben Hur' a small red car can be seen 
in the distance. 

15. Warren Beatty and Shirley MacLaine are brother and sister. 

16. Chocolate affects a dog's heart and nervous system; a few ounces 
will kill a small sized dog. 

17. Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the 
shark's stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode. 

18. Most lipstick contains fish scales. 

19. Donald Duck comics were banned from Finland because he doesn't wear pants. 

20. Ketchup was sold in the 1830s as medicine. 

21. Upper and lower case letters are named 'upper' and 'lower' because 
in the time when all original print had to be set in individual 
letters, the upper case' letters were stored in the case on top of the 
case that stored the smaller, 'lower case' letters. 

22. Leonardo Da Vinci could write with one hand and draw with the 
other at the same time. 

23. Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War I 
were made of wood. 

24. There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos. 

25. The name Wendy was made up for the book Peter Pan, there was ever a recorded Wendy before! 

26. There are no words in the dictionary that rhyme with: orange, 
purple and silver! 

27. Leonardo Da Vinci invented scissors. Also, it took him 10 years to 
paint Mona Lisa's lips. 

28. A tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion will make it instantly go 
mad and sting itself to death. 

29. The mask used by Michael Myers in the original "Halloween" was a 
Captain Kirk mask painted white. 

30. If you have three quarters, four dimes, and four pennies, you have 
$1.19 you also have the largest amount of money in coins without being 
able to make change for a dollar. 

31. By raising your legs slowly and lying on your back, you can't sink 
in quicksand (and you thought this list was completely useless). 

32. The phrase "rule of thumb" is derived from an old English law, 
which stated that you couldn't beat your wife with anything wider than 
your thumb. 

33. American Airlines saved $40,000 in '87 by eliminating one olive 
from each salad served in first class. 

34. The first product Motorola started to develop was a record player 
for automobiles. At that time, the most known player on the market was 
the Victrola, so they called themselves Motorola. 

35. Celery has negative calories! It takes more calories to eat a 
piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with. It's the same 
with apples! 

36. Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying! 

37. The glue on Israeli postage stamps is certified kosher. 

38.. Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book most 
often stolen from Public Libraries. 

39. Back in the mid to late 80's, an IBM compatible computer wasn't 
considered a hundred percent compatible unless it could run 
Microsoft's Flight Simulator game. 

40. Astronauts are not allowed to eat beans before they go into space 
because passing wind in a space suit damages them.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If a tree calls down in the woods and there is nobody around to hear it, did it make a sound?


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

My random thought...

I can't believe this thread is still around!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't believed I got banned from a website.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

COMMON SENSE IS NOT THAT COMMON


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I hate doubles. They suck!


----------

